# commandant & commanding



## Monisia

cześć!

może ktoś może mnie oświecić?
znalazłam w certyfikacie ukończenia kursu wojskowego 2 podpisy pod certyfikatem a pod nimi wskazanie funkcji tych osób-
1 osoba to 'commandant' a druga  'commanding' - nie bardzo potrafię znaleźć różnicę? 
Może ktoś wie jak te funkcje nazwać po polsku?


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć ! 

Być może chodzi w pierwszym przypadku chodzi o funkcję--_commandant_--_komendant _a w drugim o obowiązki--_commanding_--_wydawanie rozkazów_?

Jaki jest dokładnie opis na dokumencie?

Tomek


----------



## Monisia

problem w tym, że nie ma żadnego kontekstu bo to są podpisy na końcu certyfikatu- tak jak na dyplomie:
REKTOR
Jan Kowalski

DZIEKAN
Krzysztof Nowak

a tu jest:
COMMANDER
John Smith

COMMANDING 
Marry J

i nic więcej - dlatego nie mam bladego pojęcia czy to może zwykły błąd czy też jakaś różnica, o której nie wiem- nie wiem również czy ważna czy może nieistotna, bo w/g wszelkich słowników to praktycznie to samo


----------



## majlo

O jakie wojsko chodzi?


----------



## Monisia

właściciel certyfikatujest w piechocie ale dyplom jest z akademii w Stanach jakaś Gwardia Narodowa Armii Illinois.


----------



## Oletta

Witaj,

*Commanding *to pewnie skrót od *commanding officer = *głównodowodzący.

pozdr.
Ola


----------



## majlo

W lądowych wojskach _commander _to podpułkownik (a major zgodnie z PWN-Oxford, co wydaje się błędne). Znalazłem też, że _CO (Commanding Officer)_ to dowódca, ale Ty pewnie też to znalazłaś, a poza tym _Commanding Officer_ to nie _Commanding_. Ciężko powiedziec. Może powinnaś spróbowac na English Only?


----------



## Oletta

Zawiłe to jest, mi kiedyś kolega wojskowy mówił, że pełnił funkcję "commanding" i przetłumaczył ją dla mnie po prostu jako "dowodzący".... - mówił, że nie pełnił funkcji dowódcy, tylko dowodził tymczasowo. Przy czym on nie był w wojsku w Stanach, co może być istotne.


----------



## kknd

Może to takie rozróżnienie typu _dowódca_ i _p.o. (dowódcy)_. Radzę ci zasięgnąć opinii jakiegoś specjalisty wojskowego.


----------

